# Faceplate for 50's Delta wood lathe



## ELHEAD (Feb 14, 2019)

Less than $2 and a little time . A 1 - 8 nut , 4 3/32 7018 rods a piece of 1/2" steel 4X4 .


----------



## pacifica (Feb 15, 2019)

If you can face the nut you welded on you should improve run out also.


----------



## ELHEAD (Feb 16, 2019)

I use a wood block screwed to the faceplate and turned flat. Bowl blanks are glued to the block, taking care of runout.
Dave


----------

